# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm và lưu ý khi đi du lịch bụi châu Âu

## umove

Sau khi làm visa xong, nếu còn nhiều thời gian bạn có thể săn vé rẻ của Việt nam airline thường khuyến mãi vào khoảng tháng 3 và tháng 8 hàng năm (tùy năm). Khi có đủ visa và vé máy bay rồi chúng ta nên nghiên cứu kỹ một số thông tin hữu ích trước chuyến đi để có 1 kỳ nghỉ thú vị và bổ ích
Thời tiết Châu âu và trang phục khi du lịch
Mọi người thường chọn du lịch châu Âu vào dịp hè vì thời tiết khá dễ chịu và mát mẻ nhiệt độ từ 23- 33 độ tùy từng nước và thay đổi một chút trong ngày vào sáng sớm và buổi tối. Trong khối châu Âu, Italia là nước thường có nhiệt độ cao hơn trong khu vực có những ngày hè tháng 7, tháng 8 nhiệt độ tại Rome lên đến 38-40 độ ở phía Nam. Trong khi đó Thụy Sĩ lại là nước có nhiệt độ cao hơn một chút so với khu vực vào mùa hè thường từ 22-25 độ khá lý tưởng cho đạp xe đạp hay đi bộ dạo phố. Đi du lịch vào dịp này bạn nên mang thêm 1 chiếc áo jacket mỏng phòng trời se lạnh vào sáng sớm và tối khuya.
An ninh và bảo hiểm du lịch
Mọi người ít có thói quen mua bảo hiểm khi đi du lịch châu Âu nói riêng hoặc nước ngoài nói chung , nếu có mua chỉ là để đối phó với yêu cầu của các ĐSQ châu Âu mà không biết rằng các ĐSQ yêu cầu bảo hiểm như vậy là tốt cho các bạn vì các bạn không biết rằng bất cứ điều gì có thể xảy ra trong các chuyến đi của bạn như: mất hành lý, thất lạc hành lý, lỡ chuyến bay, hủy chuyến, mất cắp đồ…là những vấn đề rất dễ xảy ra và nếu có bảo hiểm thì họ có thể giúp đỡ và giải quyết những vấn đề này giúp cho chuyến đi của bạn dễ dàng và vui vẻ hơn. Nếu có những vấn đề trên xảy ra bạn nên thông báo cho các công ty bảo hiểm được biết, trình báo với cảnh sát địa phương, giữ lại các giấy tờ liên quan đến chuyến đi: boarding card, giấy tờ khai báo, hóa đơn mua hàng…..để sau này về làm việc với hãng bảo hiểm.
Trong những trường hợp khẩn cấp bị phát sinh chi phí cho chuyến đi thì nên liên lạc ngay với hãng bảo hiểm để họ giúp mình giảm bớt những khó khăn tránh trường hợp tự xoay sở rồi về VN mới đề nghị hãng bảo hiểm giải quyết bồi thường khi đó không phải là cách làm tối ưu nhất
An ninh ở các thành phố du lịch tại châu Âu cũng rất phức tạp: móc túi,trộm cắp, cướp giật vì vậy mọi người nên cảnh giác và có thói quen tiêu tiền qua thẻ tín dụng. Dân trộm cắp móc túi coi du khách châu Á là đối tượng tiềm năng để móc túi hay đập xe lấy đồ vì mọi người hay tiêu dùng bằng tiền mặt và mua sắm rất nhiều’

Phương tiện vận chuyển:
Để đi du lịch bụi châu Âu được rẻ nhất bạn nên nghiên cứu kỹ về các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng ở châu Âu như: xe bus, tầu điện ngầm, tàu điện. Các bạn đi bụi thì trong1 khoảng thời gian 7 ngày đến 10 thì chỉ nên đi 1 nước hoặc tối đa là 2 nước gần nhau vì khi đi như vậy các bạn phải làm quen với việc đi bộ khá nhiều để di chuyển tìm bến xe bus,trạm tàu điện ngầm… và khi đi sâu như vậy các bạn mới khám phá được về văn hóa, con người ẩm thực tại điểm đến.
Các bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ về các chính sách giá cho các phương tiện công cộng: VD như ở Anh bạn chỉ mất khoảng 20 bảng Anh cho 1 tuần di chuyển bằng tàu điện ngầm. Ở Italia bạn chỉ mất có 4 Euro/ngày cho việc di chuyển bằng xe bus và tàu điện ngầm từ 8h sáng đến 12 h đêm (vé tàu điện ngầm cũng sử dụng chung có cả xe bus).Hoặc nếu không thì 1 lần 1 Euro cho phép bạn di chuyển trên xe buýt không quá 75 phút(bạn có thể mua vé tự động ngay trên xe đi đút 1 đồng xu Euro vào,nó sẽ nhả ra cho bạn vé và bạn quẹt thẻ vào máy trên xe, tất cả đều tự động không có ai kiểm soát,rất văn minh’ Khi bạn quẹt vé vào hệ thống sẽ biết bạn bắt đầu sử dụng vé đó lúc mấy giờ,bạn đến chơi nơi khác nếu chưa hết 75 phút vẫn có thể dùng vé đó để di chuyển cho tuyên tiếp theo).’Măc dù không có người kiếm soát vé nhưng nếu bạn gian lận và bị bắt thì sẽ bị phạt nặng lắm đấy, nên đừng dại gì mà gian lận nhé. Nếu có kế hoạch đi đến các thành phố lân cận thì ngay khi đến các bạn phải mua vé tàu ngay vì đôi khi vé tàu tại châu Âu vào cuối tuần còn đắt hơn vé máy bay giá rẻ vì hành khách không mất thời gian làm thủ tục và chờ đợi. Đôi khi 2 khách hàng ngồi cạnh nhau với dịch vụ giống hệt nhau nhưng có người phải mua với giá đắt gần gấp đôi vì mua vé vào phút chót. Vì vậy mua càng sớm càng tốt, các nước khác mình không biết nhưng ở Italia thì khi vé mua rồi nhưng nếu bạn muốn đổi sang chuyến khác nếu còn chỗ họ vẫn niềm nở đổi vé cho bạn mà không mất phí.

Nơi ăn ở:
Khi đi du lịch bụi châu Âu thì quan trọng nhất là khách sạn phải ở trung tâm thành phố, vì thành phố ở châu Âu rất rộng lớn, di chuyển từ điểm thăm quan này đến điểm khác cũng lấy khá nhiều thời gian của bạn nên các bạn đừng quan trọng việc khách sạn đó hoành tráng và to như thế nào mà xem nó nằm ở đâu có thuận lợi cho việc di chuyển không, vì nó nằm xa trung tâm thành phố thì các bạn mất rất nhiều tiền và thời gian để di chuyển.
Thuận lợi hơn cả là đi 1 nhóm khoảng 5-6 người thuê 1 căn hộ có bếp để các bạn có thể nấu ăn được vừa ngon, rẻ và đảm bảo sức khỏe (vì phải đi bộ và di chuyển nhiều). Tuy nhiên đừng quên việc căn hộ đó cũng phải ở trung tâm thành phố. Nếu khéo tìm giá trung bình khoảng từ 70-150 Euro/đêm/căn hộ. Việc mua sắm đồ ăn, hoa quả tại các siêu thị cũng rất dễ dàng lại đảm bảo “ ngon, no,bổ, rẻ”


Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về visa của từng nước xin vui lòng liên hệ: umovetravel@umove.com.vn (0912543009)

----------

